# My Scottish Trip



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

For any of you that were interested in my 32 day trip around Scotland, just to let you know that I am now on day 27 and in Edinburgh. This is the first time I have been able to get internet access for any length of time since first arriving. All has gone exceedingly well, and I have loved every minute, albeit, I have been suffereing with a very bad throat infection since Tuesday 3rd May. Hopefully I will do a blog on my return.

Jenny


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Jenny

Good to hear your trip up here has gone well and that you've had a good time.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny, hope the weather is not too bad for you. I am just in the early stages of planning a trip, so if you have any favourites, let me know.
MTW


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

27 days in Edinburgh your not leaving much time for the rest of the country :lol: 
Hope you have had fun though


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Jennifer I will be in Edinburgh this Sunday for a dog show, will be there from 9-12ish.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Jenny, good to hear your trip is going well.

If you're still in Scotland this weekend we've got a MHF rally on at Bridge of Allan just outside Stirling.

You would be more than welcome to join us.


----------

